# 4 reflector rear rack



## vincev (Dec 27, 2011)

Any reason why the 4 reflector rear rack for the Corvette is worth so much more than the 2 reflector one? I think the 2 reflector one looks just as nice.


----------



## how (Dec 27, 2011)

Corvette didnt come with a rear rack,,though I have one with a 4 Jewell. They came on the Jags. To tell ya the truth I am not so sure you are right about that. Many bikes came with a 2 Jewell rack as did my 69 Panther. I never see them for sale,,and am sure they would cost almost the same.


----------

